# Setting up Apple Tv



## handymanny (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to this forum and stumbled across if while looking for info about how to set up my Apple Tv. I have a Denon avr-4308ci and a 3rd generation Apple Tv. I am able to get it hooked up, thats not the issue. What I can't figure out is how to get the audio to play in zone 2 and 3. I currently have it connected with a HDMI cable to the receiver. I tried connecting an optical audio, but that didn't work so I tried a converter that turned it to analog. That hasn't worked either. Can anyone provide insight? Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

As far as I can remember, most avr's can only pass analog to zones 2/3. Not 100% sure on the denon but that is common. That means you'll need a 3.5 to stereo rca pair from your Apple TV box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handymanny (Dec 9, 2016)

Yeah, I used a converter since the Apple Tv only has optical. That hasn't worked either. Thanks


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Curious. Have you set up the receiver to play in zones 2/3? I believe this is a manual setup thing in the speaker setup menu. I downloaded the manual for the 4308. I will dig into it soon. 

Oh duh(that's for me not you). You have to assign the amps to drive the other zones. Page 35 of the paper version of the manual covers that. In the case of my onkyo, it will switch from 7.1 to 5.1+zone 2/3 when I power one of the extra zones. It switches back when I turn off the extra zone. Yours can do the same. If the optical conversion works as advertised, assigning the amps correctly should have you on your way. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handymanny (Dec 9, 2016)

Do I have to set up the amp for every source individually? The rest of my sources that are setup with analog(directv/tuner/etc.) are working in the other zones. I have the amp set to bi& zone 3.

I was thinking that it might be the converter that isn't working. A lot of reviews on converters say that they don't work.

So I messed around with the different amp settings and when I changed it to Bi-wiring, audio played in zone 2, but not zone 3. The volume was also controlled by the main zone for some reason. I guess thats a step in the right direction though, I appreciate your help, thanks.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well... Amp assignment does not need to be done for each source. I suspect the reason it works when you select bi-wiring is the avr thinks it's driving two inputs on the same speaker, when in reality the speakers in the second zone are like the second input on the main speaker, just in a different location. That's why the main volume controls zone 2 and why zone 3 gets nothing. I've never used that particular converter but I'd be surprised if it would work. I use an Apple airport express but it has a 3.5mm jack so...
I'm gonna keep scratching my head. I do remember something in your manual about zone 4 digital in/out but didn't get too deep. Hopefully we can get you going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handymanny (Dec 9, 2016)

If I take out the HDMI cable out, the audio should still be coming through right? I took out the HDMI and tried playing the audio through the optical cable by itself, then I passed it through the converter. Neither worked. Could that be the problem? Everything seems to be going through the HDMI.

And I did make sure to select the proper inputs when trying to play through the optical/converter.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I follow you. I think the outputs are simultaneously active so I think you'd be correct. Just to make sure, is go into the setup menu and see if the optical/hdmi is selectable. 
What is the adapter you're using? I don't think they're created equally, but sometimes you get what you pay for. I've been burned by cheating out. Not saying you did, just wondering. 
When you try the optical by itself, it might be necessary to tell the denon optical in. Not sure, just thinking(typing) out loud. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

